# Winter herping pics from the Perth area



## Elapidae1 (Jul 14, 2011)

These animals have all been found over the last 3 months. The herping in the Perth area is fairly hard going over the winter months and a lot of hours were put in, it's still quite rewarding with many species being firsts for me including all of the frogs.

1- Diplodactylus _polyophthalmus
_2- Nephrurus _milii
_3- Hemiergis _initialis
_4- Aprasia _repens_
5- Aprasia _pulchella
_6- Heleioporus _eyrei
_7- Heleioporus _inornatus
_8- Crinia _glauerti_


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 14, 2011)

Love the polyophthalmus, still one of my favourite geckos. Bit jealous of the legless lizards to as the only ones I have seen are Lialis and Pygopus lepidipodus. 
I will trust you got the id on the mulch skink right but I would have though peronii or quadrilineata to be the more common in the area. (Obviously though they are very easy to distinguish due to number of fingers/toes.).

Nice pics, glad you have had a good winter herping.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jul 14, 2011)

When I say Perth area I also meant surrounds including the Perth hills where H initialis was found, despite being very different in the flesh to H quadrilineata (without even looking at toes) H quadrilineata is absent from the Perth hills.

I am yet to find H peronii


----------



## Wally (Jul 14, 2011)

Nice finds Steve.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jul 14, 2011)

I also am yet to find P lepidopodus, among many other Pygopods which really frustrates me. I like the stone gecko's but I love finding (extremely common) N milii purely because of their attitude and looks.

Thanks Wally

This was almost DOR hit by the car in front and basking next to another mid June.


----------



## mmafan555 (Jul 14, 2011)

How common can you see tiger snakes around perth?


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jul 14, 2011)

At the right time of year and wheather conditions permitting, you can almost expect to find them at will provided you know what your looking for. Some areas they are commonly seen basking on foot paths and roads and will also show up on sunny days in the winter.


----------



## Treknotechelaps (Jul 14, 2011)

Good finds there!
Love those tiny Aprasias, only seen A. parapulchella and A. striolata so far but do hope to find A. aurita oneday, and the others in the future.
Although being winter you still found some cool species, found my first Striped Legless Lizard the other week after searching several times for them, winter and spring seem to be a good time of year to find Aprasias and D. impar over in Vic.


----------



## Nephrurus (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice work on the Aprasia's Steve, those can be tricky to I haven't got one of the puchella yet. We found a Diplo pulcher in the hills not long ago (in between jobs) as well as Helio barycragus and albopunctata. There is certainly a great diversity of herps out here around Perth if you're keen to put in the effort. Most don't though (lucky for us).


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks Elapo and Nephrurus. Nephrurus, I cant really take the credit for the Aprasia, Much to my sometimes infurating annoyance the bloke I go herping with usually turns up all the good stuff and I'm lucky enough to be there to photograph it,LOL. I haven't found D pulcher for a while but will make an effort to redo them this year. Another 4 weeks and it should all really start kicking in again around here.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey Guys I am coming over to WA, probably doing the coast run up to Shark Bay but still not totally decided, nearer to the end of the year, mid- late november (not exactly sure what dates). Last time I came over I did a lot of inland stuff saw a lot of geckos (but only one dragon), this time hoping to see all the coastal Stophurus and as many legless geckos as possible. If we go a bit more inland might stay a few nights at Charles Darwin Reserve which I have found amazing in the past. If I make it up to Shark Bay I would especially love to see Pletholax (as much as I am informed I will have trouble.). Any advice, areas to go, or such would be great.


----------



## lizardman59 (Jul 23, 2011)

when you mean perth hills do you mean like kalamunda bickley lesmurdie or what also have you seen any monitors in the summer time i saw a massive one we were driving along and it sprinted across the road into the bush it was a big one been trying to find it again but havent seen it


----------



## Megzz (Jul 23, 2011)

Always love your photos Steve, nice work


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah right through that entire area lizardman and I have seen quite a few heath monitors in the hills. I don't generally give out specifics.

Thanks Megz. I'm still trying and still learning and wishing I had a lot more money for gear, lol.
I see you floating around on Pilbara Pythons still but your pretty quiet lately, still got your critters?


----------



## JordanG (Jul 23, 2011)

nice pics man


----------



## Megzz (Jul 25, 2011)

steve1 said:


> Thanks Megz. I'm still trying and still learning and wishing I had a lot more money for gear, lol.
> I see you floating around on Pilbara Pythons still but your pretty quiet lately, still got your critters?


My stimmie died and I gave my beardies to MON so I dont have any reps at the moment... yeah still float around reading and learning for when I get some again.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your stimmie, but glad to hear you still have an interest.


----------



## lizardman59 (Jul 25, 2011)

where did you find those monitors you have pics of also what camera do you have keep up the good work


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jul 26, 2011)

I use a Nikon d3000 the smaller animals were shot with 105mm macro the monitors were shot with 55-200 kit lens.

Do you drive Lizardman? I have spent probably hundreds of hours in the bush over the last year or so and will often just pic random tracks to go explore. The monitors were found in the dwellingup area SOMEWHERE!!. There are loads of critters to be found where you are, pick a sunny day in a months time and just go for a stroll, stop and take in the bush, look for felled trees or exposed rocks that are catching the morning sun and might have animals basking, listen for slight movement on the edges of tracks,etc, just explore. Most of all you need to be prepared to put in long hours with little return. I have picked what I thought were perfect days and spent hours with barely seeing a thing.


----------

